# إلى كل مهندسى ال Inspection



## سليمان1 (12 مايو 2007)

إلى كل مهندسى ال Inspection


والعاملين فى مجال النرجوا Lifting إفادة المنتدى ببعض المعلومات عن 

مجال ال Liftingحيث اننا نفتقر لمثل هذا الموضوع


وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaledmenshawy (23 مارس 2012)

توجد شهادة تسمى ال leea تخص التفتيس على الاوناش وتنقسم الى خمس مستويات
وهى شهادة من انجلترا ويعقد الامتحان فى يعض دول الخليج
leea=Lifting Equipment Engineering Association
واليكم رابط المستوى الاول ومثال على الامتحان


----------



## engahmed80 (27 مارس 2012)

ممكن توضحلى نوع الكود المستخدم فى التفتيش على الاوناش


----------



## moneebhamid (27 مارس 2012)

Mobile _Crane Inspection Guidelines_ for OSHA Compliance Officers

مشاهدة المرفق 79309


----------



## engahmed80 (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم أخ *khaledmenshawy* 
كنت عايز امتحانات ال leea لو كانت عندك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rewmarine (10 أبريل 2012)

thanks too match


----------



## rewmarine (10 أبريل 2012)

where is the Exams please
waiting you


----------



## سليمان1 (2 مايو 2012)

هذا الرابط يفيد إن شاء الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/279581-Lifting-Equipment-Inspection-Standard


----------



## virtualknight (5 مايو 2012)

thanks my bro


----------



## virtualknight (7 يونيو 2012)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Abu Laith (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## soudy1974 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

تعتبر ال LLEA من الشهادات المهمه فى مجال lifting inspection ولكن يوجد ايضا شهادات NSL ولكن الميزه الموجوده بالاولى هى انها لها امتحانات تجرى فى مصر بالمعهد الثقافى ولكن لابد من التسجيل عن طريق شركه مسجله ب LEEA وهى لها خمسة مستويات 
- الجزء الاول وهو مقدمه عامه وهو لا يعتبر دبلومه
- الجزء الثانى وهو عن خاص بمعدات الرفع بشكل عام (دبلومه) ويتيح للحاصل عليه الحصول على team card
- الجزء الثالث وهو عن معدات الرفع اليدوية التشغيل (دبلومه) ويتيح للحاصل عليه الحصول على team card
- الجزء الرابع وهو عن معدات الرفع التى تعمل بالطاقه (دبلومه) ويتيح للحاصل عليه الحصول على team card
- الجزء الخامس وهو عن هياكل الرفع والاوناش العلويه (دبلومه) ويتيح للحاصل عليه الحصول على team card
ويتم الان الاعداد لجزئين جديدين خاصين بالموبايل كرين والكارجو باسكيت


----------

